
Lessons learnt after hackers pulled our gaming site off Google - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/seo-organic-traffic-hackers
======
bobby_9x
This is why you shouldn't rely on one channel for your traffic in any
business. If you do, that one channel has the ultimate control over you and
can make or break you.

